# Might be showing soon; Berlin 11 months



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I may enter Berlin into the regional conformation show at the end of this month (if I can get over being so completely nervous - I dont think were ready!) Anyways, a few people at the training yesterday were nice enough to stack and photograph Berlin for me. Excuse his messy fur - this was after training, it was hot, and it was windy; totally not prepared. But oh well. Any idea how to groom him so he doesnt look fat? He may have just been extra fluffy since he was bathed the night before the first picture was taken. I dont know. 







to compare; here is him wet



Portrait shot


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The judge would hopefully feel him to get a true reading on his weight and condition. You can tell that even for a longcoat he has a LOT of plush coat but I don't think he looks fat. What club is hosting the show? If Robin and Carlos' team are going I would connect up with them for handling and help, they are all great.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Lies. He has a ton of undercoat, he did not blow it this spring...groomers said because it was still coming in, so I think he is just extra plushy right now because of that as well. He should (hopefully) blow it in the fall...Happy to hear he doesnt look fat to others. People just think he weighs so much more than he actually does (he's actually really lean/borderline too skinny) @ 68lbs. I believe the club hosting the show is the Fox Valley Police and Schutzhund Club in northern Wisconsin. Oh and definitely, I was hoping to get some help from them with gaiting/stacking one of these weekends.. they definitely know what they are doing when it comes to showing! Any idea how I enter the show? The link for that club doesnt work on the USCA website. 

Besides gaiting, stacking and feeling him..what else does he have to do?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Never mind, I guess that was last years event even though it says this year on the USCA website. Well... Any critique? Now that I have a real stack? I still am hoping to show him this year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

